
Dash 5: API Documentation Browser and Code Snippet Manager (macOS) - guessmyname
https://blog.kapeli.com/dash-5
======
joshstrange
I'm glad this is making the rounds on HN. I saw the update dialog the other
day and wanted to know what other people thought about it.

In my mind Dash 4 didn't really add anything useful to me other than a
slightly different UI. In fact I upgraded to Dash 4 mainly because the update
notifications were annoying me and it was only $15 and I like Dash. Now I'm
getting hit with a $20 upgrade fee and I don't really feel like any of the new
"features" are really worth $20.

That coupled with the developer leaving a bit of a bad taste in my mouth in
regards to couple years ago there being allegations that the developer used to
produce a ton of shovel/crap-ware and Dash just so happened to take off. Their
apple account was banned [0] at one point for fake reviews (both positive on
their own apps and negative on competitors apps) and there was a whole back-
and-forth [1] [2] [3] between Apple and the Kapeli. My memory, albeit
potentially unfair/incorrect, of the event left me with the impression this
developer was a bad actor.

All that to say: Is there an alternative to Dash that people like and/or am I
wrong/misremembering the situation (re: Dash/Kapeli)?

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646919)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680131](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680131)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684265](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12684265)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680597)

Edit:

Timeline

Oct 5th, 2016 - Apple Has Removed Dash from the App Store -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646919](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12646919)

Oct 6th, 2016 - Apple Has Removed Dash from the App Store: Update
-[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12654093](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12654093)
(same webpage linked but different comment thread)

Oct 10th, 2016 - Apple Responds to Dash Controversy -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680435)

Oct 11th, 2016 - Dash and Apple: My Side of the Story -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680597](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12680597)

Interestingly the articles from the developers blog, while still online, are
no longer listed in his archives:
[https://blog.kapeli.com/archives](https://blog.kapeli.com/archives) \--
Personally I find that odd and potentially suspicious.

You can see sentiment on HN change from anti-Apple to anti-Kapeli over the
span of this saga. I'm not saying that was correct necessarily but it is what
appeared to happen.

Lastly I stumbled on this which seems to be a good reference so I'll leave it
here: [https://mjtsai.com/blog/2016/10/10/apple-and-kapeli-
respond/](https://mjtsai.com/blog/2016/10/10/apple-and-kapeli-respond/) \--
This was also covered on ATP and The Talk Show I might go back and re-listen
to those episodes...

~~~
coagmano
The phone call with Apple that Kapeli recorded makes it pretty clear that it
wasn't him making the shovelware or manipulating reviews. But also made it
clear that Apple were justified in taking action against linked accounts as
part of their integrity process. That they were willing to work with Kapeli to
get his account reinstated I think shows Apple in a good light.

As for the price, It's been 2.5 years since the last paid upgrade, and I use
it every day so I'll probably end up paying again even if I can't expense it
because it's so useful

~~~
joshstrange
It appears to be his mother which was doing it with a handful of apps he
originally wrote then transferred to her account when he decided to focus on
Dash [0]. I think he handled some of this wrong but it does appear he had
nothing to do with the manipulation. As for the price I'd be more comfortable
paying a subscription fee since he has servers to maintain but you are right,
$20 ever few years isn't worth saying behind on an older version. I'll
probably upgrade.

[0] [https://www.imore.com/dash-developer-speaks-heres-his-
full-s...](https://www.imore.com/dash-developer-speaks-heres-his-full-story)

